# Working Out On Xanax?



## BatmanX

What do you guys think?  Plan to start working out tomorrow.  Does anyone have any experience training on xanax?  I don't get to sedated from 1mg but I feel like i would get really tired.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Tomer

It's pretty hard to do.  In my experience, it flat out weakens you.  It just makes you too relaxed to have an effective workout.  

On the other hand, Adderall/Dexedrine is a surefire way to have a long and productive workout.  You don't want to use it on a consistent basis, but it comes in handy, from time to time.  GL


----------



## toomuchpain

i think its just a waste, get uppers if you want to work out


----------



## artaxerxes

Yeah, I would save the Xanax for comedown time after your workout. Or better yet, at night before you go to sleep, to enhance your rest so you can have more energy for next day's workout. 

I've been taking low-dose Xanax for several years for sleep. I have no complaints using it for that purpose. But after I take .5mg, I feel my muscles weaken and relax. Every action is an effort. Personally, I would never want to take it before a workout. It feels like it saps your strength. It gives me absolutely the opposite feeling that I'd want to have for a great workout. .02.


----------



## BatmanX

Ya, thats what I was kind of thinking, cuz I do feel really weak when on em.


----------



## Larry David

be careful working out on any type of pills though, they all can be harmful to your lungs and heart beside other important body parts


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

working out on downers is pretty impossible from my experience. uppers work but be careful and monitor your heart rate, your body will get used to it though. i used to do four hour gymnastics training sessions tweaked out of my mind, but now i've paid a price and have a heart condition and can no longer compete.


----------



## djsim

benzos are muscle relaxants. by working out you are attempting to utilise your muscles until micro-atrophy occurs, and the new muscle fibres increase in diameter (NOT in number).
Anyway, the point is, your plan has no pros whatsoever. Stimulants would be best, but even then blood pressure is an issue. The only drugs which are great for muscle building are clenbuterol, sympathomimetics (ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin is a synergestic combo... i;d steer clear of strong shit like meth), and anabolic/androgenic steroids and growth factors such as IGF1 and somstatin (GH).


----------



## Mr Blonde

Larry David said:
			
		

> be careful working out on any type of pills though, they all can be harmful to your lungs and heart beside other important body parts



How is taking 1mg of Xanax going to harm his lungs, heart or other body parts when he works out? Maybe if he was taking a large dose or mixing with other CNS depressants or injecting, otherwise it's safe just not a good idea as he will be too relaxed.


----------



## bighooter

working out on valium is amazing

I can actually concentrate on working out instead of thinking about negative/paranoid things.

AMAZING stuff


----------



## brutus

toomuchpain said:


> i think its just a waste, get uppers if you want to work out



Horrible advice. Working out plus uppers puts way too much strain on your heart. Don't do this.


----------



## sonic

^ Yes, working out on uppers can definitely cause cardiovascular issues. This is not the case with depressants, however they don't exactly work as performance enhancing drugs. The main safety issue is the fact that benzos can be impairing and you might fall or something like that. 
The only benefits I can think of is that you might not care as much about the pain and your muscles will be more relaxed. I'm going to move this over to healthy living because I think it fits best there.

*-> Healthy Living*


----------



## doesntmatter

why are you wanting to work out on xanax? are you anxious about being in a gym?


----------



## xxkcxx

I've worked out on a load of xanax and vicodin and what I have found is that you go a lot slower than you think you are and everyone around you can tell you are fucked up.

Well, that was on a lot of it, like I said.  If you are just taking a normal dose I'm sure it's be fine, but still not the best idea.  Kinda counter-productive.


----------



## F1n1shed

I am actually working out on xanax as we speak. It doesn't really make you weaker, and i don't really have a tolerance either. I just feel more relaxed, just push your self and don't fall into the relaxing feelings. You can do it if you want to, i took 1mg btw and worked out 2 hours later and it was fine. I just don't want it to be counterproductive some how on my muscles, like will my muscle mass be effected by benzos and not able to grow as well? Occasional use of course


----------



## max_

in the long run, benzos take away muscle.

codeine is popular among bodybuilders


----------



## euphoria

depends why you're taking the xanax. for fun or for anxiety? can you just take it after you work out? I don't think it will hurt you, it might just be harder to stay motivated to do the workout.


----------



## max_

euphoria said:


> depends why you're taking the xanax. for fun or for anxiety? can you just take it after you work out? I don't think it will hurt you, it might just be harder to stay motivated to do the workout.



It's not just motivation, which would account for the psychological effects of the drug. Xanax is a muscle relaxant and it will affect exercise physically. Don't know how, but it will.


----------



## euphoria

Right, but he isn't taking a very large dose. He said his dose is 1mg and it's assumed he has built a tolerance to it since it doesn't sedate him. 

OP, if you are taking xanax to the point of sedation, it's probably not a great idea to be exercising because of being dizzy/lightheaded and muscle relaxation. It would be counter-productive to work out while high on xanax. I personally use benzos intermittently for anxiety and I can work out while on them, but only if I took a pretty low dose.


----------



## RedLeader

If you *need* it to get yourself composed enough to go to the gym, then by all means take it.  It will help you improve your physique.  

If you're already training hard and are just now thinking about incorporating it into your pre-workout plan, I'd think twice.  On a small dose, it's not going to really set you back much, but it also won't allow you to reach your potential.  I'd only really say that you shouldn't do it if you're training really hard for something (bodybuilding, powerlifting, marathon, etc.)  

For the average person just trying to stay in shape and be healthy, if Xanax helps you stay sane in your routine, I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## lowski E

RedLeader said:


> If you *need* it to get yourself composed enough to go to the gym, then by all means take it.  It will help you improve your physique.
> 
> If you're already training hard and are just now thinking about incorporating it into your pre-workout plan, I'd think twice.  On a small dose, it's not going to really set you back much, but it also won't allow you to reach your potential.  I'd only really say that you shouldn't do it if you're training really hard for something (bodybuilding, powerlifting, marathon, etc.)
> 
> For the average person just trying to stay in shape and be healthy, if Xanax helps you stay sane in your routine, I don't see it being a problem.



i think that if you are used to xanax like me, who takes about 8 mg a day can work out just fine..... i need xanax to get through the day....i have severe anxiety from past drug abuse, (MDMA, LSD(which i still use) but its better if you are prescribed and used to it.  I have done it with no problem.  But ive been on 4 bars a day for 14 years.  So there really is no point to take if your not dependent on it.  I am also prescribed to adderall which i have been for the same amount of time and that definately helps me work out....but i have to take a bar..... but i usually break both in half.... just to be safe on the heart due to the upper speeding up your Central Nervous System and the xanax slowing it down.  So be careful.  Eat bars when you arent drinking and need to ask a girl on a date or something.  Or before court.  Thats best.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I take 2mgs daily when I wake up, so obviously I'm working out on it. Then again I've been taking it for 3 or 4 years. Either way, I'd say it's possible but not optimal if you don't have any tolerance.


----------



## Mycophile

brutus said:


> Horrible advice. Working out plus uppers puts way too much strain on your heart. Don't do this.



Would you count Kratom as an upper and do you think that Light to moderate workouts on a Kratom + caffeine combo would be a bad idea?

I know it has some stimulant properties but also some downer/opioid properties as well.


----------



## Mycophile

If you aren't taking a large enough amount of Xanax to actually impair you then I can't see why it would be a problem.

I was on 1.0--1.5mgs of Klonopin every day for 11 years and regularly worked out heavily and did martial arts without it ever causing me any form of impairment.


----------



## Mycophile

max_ said:


> in the long run, benzos take away muscle.
> 
> codeine is popular among bodybuilders



Do you have a source for this?

Where is the proof that a low dosage of a benzo reduces muscle?


----------



## medbudzzz

i have played hockey on adderall 10-20mg a few times but im sure its a pretty bad strain to your heart


----------



## amyyoungblood17

Personally Xanax always helps be be able to stay motivated to work out. Every body reacts differently. From the same medication. Without them I wouldn't do it at all
If it's going to help you I say go for it just don't over do it Xanax can make you think your a hero can leap tall buildings in a single bound and all that


----------



## Boiling in Acid

Tomer said:


> On the other hand, Adderall/Dexedrine is a surefire way to have a long and productive workout. GL


AND BUY A NEW HEART AT 50yo


----------



## Boiling in Acid

i dont think. i dont know its p-m-lgy (fucking long wrds to spell hhh) but its like opiate upper and the heart issue caused by NA/DA uppers BTW how I join all the posts?


----------



## Samhain

How the fuck do benzos take away muscle.
i love working out on Benny's.


----------



## medbudzzz

Hey guys This is my honest opinion.
Sorry about the grammer I honstety think that nothing over a 2mg bar of xanax is perfectly fine before a work out, it all really depends on the person if im xanned out at the gym i usually feel a sence of euproia and confidence about lifting heavy without loss of muscle cordination or imparement.  it makes me a little tipsy of course not noticible though . but that tipsy feeling  gave me the motivation to ask other bodybuilders on what i can do better at the gym therefore i have gained alot of weight and new meathods of working out while being under the influence of xanax witch gained me 30 pounds. But let me tell u One xanax bar can fuck up alot of people where they do stupid shit or just black out. Know your Limits. Know your drugs. I feel like being under the influence of amphetamines gives me a since of well being making me want to lift heavy without the imparment of the drug. I highly recommend it just please dont fall into a addictions like i did Xanax steals your sole.


----------



## shadows

IMO with no disrespect i dont think its smart to take anything that will increase or decrease your heartrate before working out. you can go into cardiac arrest with and thats not worth a better physique.
Supraventricular arrhythmias occur in the area above the ventricles, usually in the upper chambers of the heart, called the atria. The irregular beats can either be too slow (bradycardia) or too fast (tachycardia). Bradycardia is a very slow heart rate of less than 60 beats per minute.


----------



## chompy

I'm on prescribed benzos and I have great workouts.


----------



## Junkyard Dawg

LOL oh shit. I used to do this. 

Kinda defeats the purpose though

Working out is for being healthy and getting a natural high


----------



## Kratom777

Working out on stimulants like adderall and dexedrine are bad. Working out on Xanax, a low dose won't make much of a difference.


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

Oh my gosh, I feel like a sack of potatoes when I take Xanax. But my boyfriend can be fully functional and sometimes super productive.


----------



## DayDreamBeliever

I think it really depends on your tolerance and how much you?re taking.


----------

